# JavaScript Abfrage ob Objekt existiert oder nicht



## firestone (12. Okt 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich habe folgenden Ausschnitt aus einem Javascript


```
else if(Tastencode==120){
document.forms[0].abschliessen.click();
 }
```

So nun kann es sein das document.forms[0].abschliessen gar nicht vorhanden ist (Es ist ein Button) wie kann ich nun in die IF Bedingung dieses mit einbauen ? Versucht habe ich bereits 


```
else if(Tastencode==120 && document.forms[0].abschliessen!=null){
document.forms[0].abschliessen.click();
 }
```

 und 


```
else if(Tastencode==120 && document.forms[0].abschliessen!=false){
document.forms[0].abschliessen.click();
 }
```

Beide Varianten funzen nicht ich bekomme trotzdem die meldung document.forms.0.abschliessen ist Null oder kein Objekt.

Wer kann mir helfen 

Lg Fireli


----------



## ARadauer (12. Okt 2010)

funktioniert:

else if(Tastencode==120 && document.forms[0].abschliessen){
bzw
else if(Tastencode==120 && document.forms[0] && document.forms[0].abschliessen){


?


----------



## firestone (12. Okt 2010)

Super danke das erste hat funktioniert


----------

